# Sabra is now a UKC champion and has AKC points as well



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Sabra finished her UKC championship on September 7th and then, on September 8th, was Reserve Best In Show. She is just sixteen months old and we are showing in both venues - UKC and AKC.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very pretty, congrats!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous girl and a big congrats!!


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

